# We're #1!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

According to this article:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/savingandinvesting/the-5-best-run-states-in-america-and-the-5-worst/ss-BBgvqGl

Moody's Investor Services and S&P ranks Illinois #1 as *The Worst Run State* in the Union!

Ralph

(So tell me something I don't already know.)


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Given your love for Illinois I figured you were going to post a link showing Illinois was number one in incarcerated public servants or something.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Given your love for Illinois I figured you were going to post a link showing Illinois was number one in incarcerated public servants or something.


Oh, yeah, I forgot. We are also #1 in most governors, most senators and representatives in prison, and I sure that we are really #1 in the "Most Politicians That Deserve To be In Prison."

Ralph


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I've said it before. My wife is originally from Illinois. She says if they could just get Chicago and the suburbs to get sucked into the 7th circle of Hell, Illinois wouldnt such a bad state. Although Champaign isn't much better in my opinion.

I really do like Springfield. They have a great pizza place there called Monical's...


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Just went to Illinois last week for an auction. Ate at Monical's in Manteno. It was very good pizza!


----------

